# Cant Sleep



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cant sleep anyone up .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was working D: Did you ever get to bed there pat?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol...I was actually asleep for once before 230 am!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I went to bed at 2:30 myself. I had my nose to the glass trying to locate a mantis shrimp. I all but tore my tank appart to hunt for the mystery snapper.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my turn!! and that's because I have an 18 - 22km ride today and I have to go up the "mountian" which will take me an hour.... fun stuff. I am tired out of my mind but excited to meet kat!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sleep is for the weak. And the prepared.

Damn me not starting earlier on presentations. It's like being in high school all over again....except I'm a grad student....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sigh...still awake at 2:50 am, for the third night in a row. 

Better put on a pot of coffee now.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yeh me 2 ..... just put oatmeal on for worms lol 
I have a bad pleco so im watching him ....Ivan the terrible !


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have two presentations due today. 10:30 am (1 h 20 min long), and 3 pm (45 min long). Second one is done now, first has 25% more to do...

..but after this i have a huge to do list of aquarium tinkering for the rest of the week


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I used to love presentations !!! 
But when I talk too much I drool and that got everyone laughting ..
At first I didnt like them but after 2x a week for a semester you get used to it~
good luck with your presentations!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't sleep because... something I ate disagrees with me. Wonder if it was that shrimp I ate?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you had a long winded discussion that ended in a disagreement with it before you ate it, then I'd say it probably wasn't the shrimp.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> I used to love presentations !!!
> But when I talk too much I drool and that got everyone laughting ..
> At first I didnt like them but after 2x a week for a semester you get used to it~
> good luck with your presentations!!!


Doing them both on the same day almost killed me. But now, I'm done  More time to tinker with the tank


----------

